# Google- Doctors Health Press Releases Statement Regarding Irritable Bowel Syndrome ... - DigitalJournal.com (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

PR Web (press release)
<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Doctors Health Press Releases Statement Regarding Irritable Bowel Syndrome ...*
*DigitalJournal.com (press release)*
Doctors Health Press, a division of Lombardi Publishing Corporation and publisher of various natural health newsletters, books, and reports, including the popular online Doctors Health Press e-Bulletin, recently released a statement regarding *Irritable* *...*
*Ibs* â€" Uncomfortable, But Not Fatal<nobr>Payson Roundup</nobr>
*Irritable Bowel Syndrome* Diet | How â€œThe *IBS* Miracleâ€ Helps People Treat *...*<nobr>PR Web (press release)</nobr>

<nobr>*all 3 news articles »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

